# 3165 cub valve lash



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the valve lash should be on tha Briggs and Stratton 16hp twin should be, my idle is rough and it might be the valves a little tight.


----------



## FS5500 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Briggs and Stratton Valve Lash*



rdt404 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the valve lash should be on tha Briggs and Stratton 16hp twin should be, my idle is rough and it might be the valves a little tight.


rtd404,

All valve lash adjustments on the Briggs engines are between .003-.006
Pull your plugs to make it easier to turn your engine by hand.
Remove the valve covers. 

Turn the engine by hand with the pulley, or a 5/8 socket if the machine has an electric PTO.

On one side of the engine, turn the engine until the bottom valve is closed all the way and the top valve is open (you can move the rocker easily).
Measure the top valve clearance with your feeler gauge.

If it needs adjustment, loosen the locknut on the top valve with a 1/2 wrench and turn the tappet bolt with the appropriate torx wrench.
Tighten the tappet til the feeler gauge will just hang between the rocker and the valve stem with a slight resistance sliding between the two.
Hold the tappet bolt and tighten the locknut, then recheck your adjustment.

Repeat the proceedure on the other three valves, reassemble the machine, start and check for oil leaks if you didn't replace the cover gaskets.

Good luck, and let us kow how it goes
Chris


----------

